# Show Sheen recipe



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I would say leave out the oil next time


----------



## goldrushx (Dec 15, 2009)

Do you know how to hot cloth her?
Works a treat, especially if you put a drop (yes, a drop - not half a bottle!) of baby oil in the warm water 
Good luck xx


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Standardbred said:


> I have a standardbred mare and I want to take her to a couple of a and p shows ect. I have a show sheen recipes made from water, human conditioner and oil but it just makes my horse's coat oily and streaky, in fact it looked worse after I applied it! Have you got any good recipes? Thanks.



Show sheen is more of a detangler/polisher then a conditioner, so I can see why your recipe (even taking out the oil) wouldn't work very well. It has a large amount of silicone that coats the hairs and makes them slick. The best way I've been able to get a shiny coat is good nutrition and lots of elbow grease (good grooming). I just use the SS to detangle tails. I haven't found a good substitute (except maybe Cowboy Magic) so I'm curious to see if anyone has one??


----------

